# metal coconut oil pail FYI



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Just FYI 

A metal coconut oil pail lid CAN slice your leg clean open through to the meat right before the bone and if this happens you WILL have to go to the ER and get stitches (6 is a nice number) 

Just in case you were wondering....


----------



## In it for the Bucks! (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh My!!!! I hope everything is ok. Sounds like no fun.


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Oooh, sounds nasty and painful. Hope your tetanus shot is up to date!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

This I already know, unfortunately. Only dh refused to go to ER.....we super glued and bandaged ourselves.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Tetanus is NOW up to date. All three of my guys looked at it and how deep it was and said YOU ARE going to get stitches. 

It happened last Thursday and is feeling fine now. I am going to take the stitches out tomorrow. (or tonight if they do not stop itching.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh NO!!!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Ouch! So sorry that happened! Yes, they are very sharp. Also very sharp are the edges of the lids for the inserts to soup kettles (like the kind you see at a buffet, that keep the soup warm...I use them for my heat and hold for my oil and water phases for lotion).


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

OUCH!


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Ouch! Thank you for that warning. So far mine is in a plastic pail.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

That HAD to be painful! Glad mine are plastic. Thanks for the warning.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Good grief that sounds painful! I hope you didn't get too much blood in the coconut oil  I keep thinking one of these days my molds are going to cut me like that on the wrist as I'm pushing the soap out. I did get one nasty cut on my wrist...luckily it didn't require stitches. But, stepping on a nail that went through my "safety" boot did require a booster tetanus shot so I feel better about being up to date on that!


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Actually the bleeding was delayed and I had stepped away. Took the stitches out on Sunday. Little red but feeling ok.


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

Glad to hear you are feeling better Peggy!

Vicki/NC


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

:yeahthat


----------

